# Feeding Schedule



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

I feed my Four Red Belly Piranhas, krill blood worms, beef heart, feeders, and brine shrimp. I feed them 2 a day. Once at 4:00 P.M And once at 9:00. P.M Is this over feeding? I put a cube for of either of the four things I feed them at four and one at 9:00. I leave at school at 6:30, should I feed once is morning and once in the evening to spread out the feeding more?? I need some help please


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

As long as your fish can comsume the food you give it within 5 min. Or else you'll just have food floating, laying, or just add to the waste in your tank. I usually feed mines before work in the morning and before I go to sleep at night. And your choice of varieties are good.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I always fed my reds small portions until they stopped eating it (as opposed to simply dropping large amounts of food in the tank and just wait and see what will happen).
When I feed my reds, I just drop in one shrimp (or piece of fish, or whatever else) at a time. This has a couple of advantages.
Firstly, there is only a very small amount of leftovers, which my catfish claen-up crew takes care of.
Besides that, by dropping in small pieces of food, competetion seems to be more intense (they have to be quick, because otherwise another fish might swallow it...), so the fish are more willing to eat and seem to eat more.
Also, you can observe if all the piranha's are getting their share of the food (the most agressive ones will stuff themselves first: when they are full, they'll back off and let the less dominant fish have their share).

I feed my piranha's only once a day (but up to 3 times per day when they were still very small), and try to feed them at the same time (between 9 and 10 pm). I've done this for about 4 months now, and they seem to be getting restless at around 8:30 pm, like they feel it's going to be dinner time soon (every time I walk by their tank, they all come up to the front in anticipation). And when I come up with food, they all come up to the surface, and don't scatter when I lower my hand towards the water surface.
I think I'll be able to handfeed them within a month or so: if so, I'll shoot a video


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

I also feed my P's when I know they're hungry by when they're swiming to the top of the tank waiting to be fed usually around 8-10 at night. I think it's alright if you feed them like you do just make sure that you take out what they don't eat or don't leave it in there too long.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I feed my RBP's once a day at 6:30 PM. When I was feeding them twice a day they would not eat very much.

My Spilo CF I'm trying to feed twice a day since he's small, but he is eating very little right now.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I feed my piranhas every few days, here is a related threas from Franks forum - its quite long, but very interesting









http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=15&t=413


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

It mainly matters if your water conditions stay good. But I went from feeding twice a day, to once a day, and now once every other day. I would only feed them twice a day if they were babies 2 inches and under, otherwise once a day is more than enough.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i only feed my p's everyother day .i add a sml amount first and if they eat it all add small amounts till they are full then do the same 2 days later always at @ 10pm give or take an hour or so
dixon


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't see why a time schedule is important if they seem hungry and it has been a couple of days feed them.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

A timed schedule is important if you want your piranhas to come up to the tank when you feed them.


----------

